# Mena golpea a un anciano para robarle Y un hombre le enseña nuestras costumbres



## fredesvindo (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## moromierda (18 Ene 2022)

Dibió dijarlo moñeco, amego.


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Ene 2022)

Guarda bien la distancia, mis dieces.


----------



## katrasti (18 Ene 2022)

Joder si ha tardado en hacerle un knock-out. Casi le pego yo una ostia a la pantalla del ordenador.

Si todos actuáramos así se acaban los robos por parte de menas y demás gentuza.


----------



## tarrito (18 Ene 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Dibió dijarlo moñeco, amego.



mi faltan patiadas in il siuelo al istilo moru amego segarro


----------



## Macabrón (18 Ene 2022)

Pobre chaval, ahora le empapelarán por agresión y delito de odio.


----------



## hyugaa (18 Ene 2022)

Poco a poco la cosa está cambiando

Lo que no hace la policia lo está haciendo el pueblo, es el camino !!


----------



## Wattman (18 Ene 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Pobre chaval, ahora le empapelarán por agresión y delito de odio.



Sera si le pillan.


----------



## moromierda (18 Ene 2022)

tarrito dijo:


> mi faltan patiadas in il siuelo al istilo moru amego segarro



Yo no fuma. Fuman a jalepollas, amego. Tubaco e malo e no e buino.


----------



## notengodeudas (18 Ene 2022)

Yo no tendría tanta esperanza:

1- el yayo huye
2- el muletas defiende al Mena
3- la Charo de blanco aparece a defender al Mena:eeeeh eeeeeeh
Edito 1:
4- Charo 2: eeeeeeh eeeeeeh
5- Numale: Haya paaaaz

Edito 2: Aunque sea Argentina, aunque no sea un mena, el puto agresor es defendido


----------



## tatenen (18 Ene 2022)

Quizá es que yo no veo bien, pero me da la sensación de que la gente acaba interfiriendo a favor del mena, incluso el viejo agredido, como interponiéndose para que no golpee al mena. Veo mal o es así?


----------



## brotes_verdes (18 Ene 2022)

Yo ahi veo:

-Un viejo disfrutando lo votado y luego apoyando al mena
-Un fascista impidiendo a la ciudadania que sientan la multiculturalidad y que no quiere acatar los resultados de las urnas
-Una mujer defendiendo al mena
-Un hombre defendiendo al mena

Claramente los democratas son mas numerosos que el fascista. Espero que a ese facha que ha noqueado al pobre mena, desoyendo los deseos de la gente, se le aplique todo el peso de la ley


----------



## mxmanu (18 Ene 2022)

Poco le ha dado, un palazo en la cabeza es lo que ha faltado y un problema menos


----------



## EnergiaLibre (18 Ene 2022)

ahí veis de lo que es capaz un español de bien, motivado y bien alimentado, temblad rojos


----------



## EnergiaLibre (18 Ene 2022)

si el mena estuviese pegando al viejo seguro que no se mete a separar la muy perra


----------



## sirpask (18 Ene 2022)

Medalla al honor.

Asi se defiende a los ancianos.


----------



## usuario baneado (18 Ene 2022)

Faltaba pisotón en el cuello para que deje de expirar co2 ultracontaminante.


----------



## XRL (18 Ene 2022)

buenísimo


----------



## Gorkako (18 Ene 2022)

El barrilete boxea... le ha mantenido con directos a raya desplazándose de manera lateral, en cuanto ha podido ha sacado la derecha (tampoco se ha dejado los huevos) y lo ha dejao ko.
Mis dieses!


----------



## rianpar (18 Ene 2022)

Tenia que haber matado al puto MENA


----------



## cuartosinascensor (18 Ene 2022)

Vaya leches se lleva el amego roba ancianos...karma instantaneo


----------



## Charo afgana (18 Ene 2022)

El gordo sabe mantener la posición de pies y ejecuta el jab a la perfección,

algo sabe de boxeo,

el resto de la gente lo para y defiende al mena, pero nadie se metió cuando el moro estaba pegando al viejo,

la sociedad española da asco.

Edito: Esto pasó en *ARGENTINA* hace dos años, ya me parecía raro un español defendiendo al anciano.


----------



## TRIFÓN PEDRERO (18 Ene 2022)

Joder. El mena no le llega a tocar. Ese hombre sabía muy bien lo que hacía, aunque personalmente debería haber seguido el masaje facial. Cuantas más dosis mejor.


----------



## Archibald (18 Ene 2022)

Que asco los sociatas que se entrometen para evitar que el puto mena reciba el palizón que merece.


----------



## pepe01 (18 Ene 2022)

El colega se ha arriesgado a que le apuñalen por un lado y a tener un problema legal gordo por otro lado, se nota que se ha retenido para ser proporcional, solo ha dado un puñetazo y hasta que el otro se ha levantado y se ha enfrentado con él no le ha ido dando de nuevo.

¿Tanto riesgo merece la pena? Incluso decis que la gente alrededor apoyaba al mena... hasta que no cambien las leyes más vale estar quietecito por asqueroso que nos parezca, se lo tienen merecido, es lo que votan y es lo que quieren.


----------



## shur 1 (18 Ene 2022)

Lo veo mal o el Quijote le da la oportunidad de levantarse y defenderse en vez de matarlo a hostias en el suelo??


----------



## ciudadlibre (18 Ene 2022)

con lo facil que seria montar una catapulta en la frontera de ceuta y menamoronegro que salte, se le devuelve volando, y no mas problemas!!!


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Ene 2022)

Probablemente ese abuelo sea votante del PPSOE desde los 40 años y, símplemente, el MENA le estaba pagando la pensión a rodabrazo. Nada que objetar al respecto y, por supuesto, yo no me hubiera metido a interrumpir la nutrición


----------



## trichetin (18 Ene 2022)

No necesito escuchar a la charo de los últimos segundos que toca por la espalda al que ha neutralizado al M.E.N.A. para saber lo que le dijo:

-"eh!, eh!"


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (18 Ene 2022)

Buena intervención, aunque le faltan patadas al morito cuando está en el suelo.


P.D. No es aquí, si no en Argentina


----------



## taxpayeer (18 Ene 2022)

No se ve


----------



## Giordano Bruno (18 Ene 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Joder si ha tardado en hacerle un knock-out. Casi le pego yo una ostia a la pantalla del ordenador.
> 
> Si todos actuáramos así se acaban los robos por parte de menas y demás gentuza.



El tema es que los menas y pandilleros suelen ir en grupos de no menos de 6 y como se ve en el vidio si van solos por lo general con un soplido los tumbas.
Ese es el problema,como los gitanos cuando van solos y en un barrio que no es el suyo suelen ser hasta educados jajajajaja


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Ene 2022)

Pues yo hubiera tumbado al mena y luego les hubiera robado a todos por defenderle.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (18 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



Ese tío ha boxeado. Joder…¡ qué empacho !


----------



## Dmtry (18 Ene 2022)

Parece que sabe lo que se hace


----------



## EL BRAYAN (18 Ene 2022)

Se ha puesto en posición de guardia,ha mantenido la distancia,le ha metido dos “ jabs” y un directo al morro. Tiene bastantes nociones de boxeo.


----------



## Saco de papas (18 Ene 2022)

Buena técnica, golpea sin dudar con precisión, no al aire.


----------



## la_trotona (18 Ene 2022)

Se reconcilia uno con el género humano, sólo faltaría que los viandantes ayudasen a ese gran ciudadano generoso.


----------



## su IGWT (18 Ene 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ahí veis de lo que es capaz un español de bien, motivado y bien alimentado, temblad rojos



No vayamos tan rapido, me juego lo q quieras a q era del este…


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (18 Ene 2022)

Moraleja del video : no dejarlos levantarse y molerlo a golpes en el suelo

Se revuelven, atacan, no tienen sentido de la prudencia ni para ellos.....

2 veces lo ha noqueado , la primera semi 

Si en la primera se levanta y tiene un cuchillo la cosa sale mal


----------



## HurreKin (18 Ene 2022)

Dios que puta nutrucion y eso que le da con cariño mis putos dies!


----------



## Faldo (18 Ene 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> El gordo sabe mantener la posición de pies y ejecuta el jab a la perfección,
> 
> algo sabe de boxeo,
> 
> ...




Bien por el Boxeador, pero vamos que el chico ni es mena y el hecho no a ocurrido en España.


----------



## McLovin (18 Ene 2022)

Mena y además SUBNORMAL. El tío que se acerca lo tumba de una sola hostia y el muy puto imbécil del Mena se levanta y va a buscar más hostias....hostias que por supuesto el otro está encantado de dárselas gratis. Por cierto, ese tío sabe pelear.

De todas formas, no se ve bien, como sabemos que es un mena? El modus operandi concuerda, van a por mujeres, gente físicamente más débil o ancianos, son así de animales repugnantes, no se les puede pedir más, pero el tío del vídeo podría ser de Albacete de toda la vida porque no se ve con detalle la raza en las imágenes. Un hijo de puta es, eso está claro, pero nada más. No debemos dar por sentadas este tipo de cosas.


----------



## UpSpain (18 Ene 2022)

No todos los heroes llevan capa


----------



## TORREVIEJO (18 Ene 2022)

Espero que le den una paga y un piso y encierren a los que le agreden


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (18 Ene 2022)

Gordito tiene buena técnica pugilista.


----------



## Gotthard (18 Ene 2022)

La verdad es que el chaval es un ciudadano ejemplar.

La primera hostia que se lleva el mena es impresionante. En carrera y le mete el puño en todo el jepeto.

Luego le deja levantarse con deportividad y pone una guardia con oficio y a la que el mena amaga para meterle el le lanza un directo de izquierda a la cara, asi dos veces y a la tercera le da un gancho de derecha y le hace KO.

Mis aplausos.

Si esto fuera un pais normal y civilizado los transeuntes habrian reaccionado buscando una buena farola donde atar y amordazar al delincuente hasta que viniera la policia a llevarse a comisaria lo que quedara de el.


----------



## Beto (18 Ene 2022)

Mis putos dieses a ese héroe anónimo. Da para paja y todo


----------



## RFray (18 Ene 2022)

Si son nuestra costumbres también habrá que respetarlas.



Mundocruel dijo:


> Guarda bien la distancia, mis dieces.



No está del todo mal para alguien que no parece profesional, pero todo es susceptible de mejora, y además tendría que bajar ligeramente de peso, para aumentar su agilidad y resistencia; en cuanto al amego pelea como una auténtica maricona, se ve que no se le da bien luchar contra varones de menos de 80 años sin pillarlos por sorpresa y a traición.

Edit: parece ser que no fue en España sino en Argentina, ya me parecía raro; seguramente el amego en realidad era un cabesita negra, que en parte es su equivalente de boludolandia.


----------



## Ursur (18 Ene 2022)

Debo decir, como boxeador amateur, que ese último derechazo, con nocturnidad y alevosía, mejora a los bisoños izquierdazos previos con un 10 sobre 3.


----------



## lonchagordista (18 Ene 2022)

EEEEHHHHHHHHHHH EEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHH No juzguemos tan rápido!

Le estaba haciendo la maniobra Heimlich al anciano pero no tenía experiencia. 

Y si no, se recortan los 2 primeros segundos del vídeo y arreglado.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (18 Ene 2022)

Pena que no le haya mandado con Mahoma.


----------



## dinio amol (18 Ene 2022)

Las costumbres de ahora son que el abuelo se pire sin dar las gracias al héroe y que las charos le llamen fascista.


----------



## SOY (18 Ene 2022)

Hay una charo defendiendo al mena e intentando que no le peguen. No falla. En todos los vídeos hay una.








.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Gorkako (18 Ene 2022)

el tío boxea lo que está es pasado de forma... pero maneja su agresividad, el espacio y sus pies perfectamente.


----------



## parserito (18 Ene 2022)

Burbuja se traga bulos a punta pala

noticia del 2020 en argentina

Violenta pelea callejera: un hombre atacó a un joven que había agredido brutalmente a un anciano


----------



## Gonorrea (18 Ene 2022)

He visto gente asomada a la ventana con la guardia mejor montada que el mena.


----------



## Bobesponjista (18 Ene 2022)

Hay que ser tremenda escoria para pegar a un anciano


----------



## TravellerLatam (18 Ene 2022)

ojalá llegue a pasar eso en España pero me temo que no lo veremos.


----------



## eltonelero (18 Ene 2022)

Degraciadamente seguro que el que acaba condenado es el que salió a defender al anciando.

Por otra parte se demuestra que a poco que te enfrentes a un follacabras estos no aguantan ni un asalto.


----------



## zirick (18 Ene 2022)

Paliza sin piedad y al contenedor.


----------



## Patito Feo (18 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



Ni es España ni es un MENA. Noticia de hace dos años en Rosario, Argentina La difusión de bulos (o la no rectificación en caso de tratarse de un error) sólo sirve para desvirtuar la causa q se pretenda defender o denunciar


----------



## radium (18 Ene 2022)

Ya era hora


----------



## poli_diaz (18 Ene 2022)

Y mira que es un papafrita pegando.


----------



## davitin (18 Ene 2022)

Y que no falte el soja separando al final.


----------



## DaniAE188 (18 Ene 2022)

¿Estás vacilando? Por suerte el mena se acojonó y no sabe ni defenderse, porque ese tío tampoco sabe golpear, alguien que sepa pelear lo mínimo se lo come si o sí. No sabe ni cuadrase ni tirar puños con el mínimo de técnica.

No obstante me alegro por él.


----------



## Evolucionista (18 Ene 2022)

Hay que hacer grupos de seguridad ciudadana por las calles compuestos por españoles autóctonos para proteger nuestras ciudades de los ladrones, violadores y criminales, ya que la policía tiene órdenes de no hacer nada porque casi todos o todos son moronegros y panchitos. Si no nos defendemos, creamos un efecto llamada aún mayor por nuestro pasotismo.


----------



## Tierra Azul (18 Ene 2022)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Ni es España ni es un MENA. Noticia de hace dos años en Rosario, Argentina La difusión de bulos (o la no rectificación en caso de tratarse de un error) sólo sirve para desvirtuar la causa q se pretenda defender o denunciar



Y los ninoratas siguen diciendo que es un mena y que es en argentina, a ver si aprendeis a leer cono. Por cierto el anciano se larga, ni gracias ni nada, la nena metiendose en medio lo aparta el tontolaba que esta recibiendo las ostias del gordo....en fin, surrealista. Al payaso que ha puesto el tendencioso titulo ya estas tardando en editar el titulo del post


----------



## DaniAE188 (18 Ene 2022)

Gorkako dijo:


> El barrilete boxea... le ha mantenido con directos a raya desplazándose de manera lateral, en cuanto ha podido ha sacado la derecha (tampoco se ha dejado los huevos) y lo ha dejao ko.
> Mis dieses!



No sé qué puto boxeo ve la gente colega...


----------



## Erik morden (18 Ene 2022)

Racista y gerontofobico.
Seguro que lo expulsan de un país al que nunca debio entrar


----------



## Cabrea2 (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## elena francis (18 Ene 2022)

Macabrón dijo:


> Pobre chaval, ahora le empapelarán por agresión y delito de odio.



Afortunadamente el vídeo tiene poca resolución. Le ha faltado pisarle la cabeza.


----------



## Paisaje (18 Ene 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Joder si ha tardado en hacerle un knock-out. Casi le pego yo una ostia a la pantalla del ordenador.
> 
> Si todos actuáramos así se acaban los robos por parte de menas y demás gentuza.



Lo ha hecho perfecto, dàndole al morillo varias veces la opción de retirarse. Y sí, estoy de acuerdo en que así, con cojones, se lo pensarían mejor.


----------



## Gothaus (18 Ene 2022)

Yo veo a un delincuente, a un héroe y a cuatro cómplices de la delincuencia.

Por eso estamos como estamos.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (18 Ene 2022)

parserito dijo:


> Burbuja se traga bulos a punta pala
> 
> noticia del 2020 en argentina
> 
> Violenta pelea callejera: un hombre atacó a un joven que había agredido brutalmente a un anciano



hasta se ve que es falso , es una pantomima van como a camara lenta . pero el caso es que hay que levantar el espiritu de reconquista y empezar a liquidar moros.. los keyboard warriors ahi dandole duro..


----------



## eLatunero (18 Ene 2022)

Que bien trabaja el Jab


----------



## greendoormas (18 Ene 2022)

Ya salió el follamoros progre a disculpar a Mena?. Página seis...lo mismo no...
Pd...una paga le daba la buen samaritano la verdad...buen estilo tiene...


----------



## cujo (18 Ene 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Yo no tendría tanta esperanza:
> 
> 1- el yayo huye
> 2- el muletas defiende al Mena
> ...



Tal cual , mierda de conciudadanos


----------



## noseyo (18 Ene 2022)

Y la gente defendiendo al hijo puta del mens después de verlo atacar a un anciano


----------



## cujo (18 Ene 2022)

Básicamente q al viejo le defiendan sus familiares o los asalariados del estado .
Ese viejo ahora se q casa pensando q poner mena, cuando debería haber llegado a casa cargándose en todos los q promueven la invasion


----------



## Polybolis (18 Ene 2022)

Nuestras costumbres:

- Dejarle recuperarse del golpe
- Dejarle pensárselo dos veces antes de volver a por más
- Darle de hostias 1 vs 1 y de cara

15/10


----------



## Sonny (18 Ene 2022)

Esto sí que es un caso aislado


----------



## Trollaco del copón (18 Ene 2022)

Ese ya esta en busca y captura con orden a las fuerzas y cuerpos de represión del estado de tirar a matar al peligroso fascista presumible votante de podemos y sospechoso de negacionismo...


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Ene 2022)

¿Eso ha sido en España? me cuesta creerlo.


----------



## TomásPlatz (18 Ene 2022)

A palos anda el burro


----------



## Luis Castaño (18 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Eso ha sido en España? me cuesta creerlo.



Haciendo click en el enlace y leyendo los comentarios en Twitter parece que fue en Argentina y hace 2 años.


----------



## Pollepolle (18 Ene 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Joder si ha tardado en hacerle un knock-out. Casi le pego yo una ostia a la pantalla del ordenador.
> 
> Si todos actuáramos así se acaban los robos por parte de menas y demás gentuza.



Lo ha paladeado. Estonde dar ostias a un desgracio que se lo merece hay que disfrutarlo.


----------



## Julc (18 Ene 2022)

¿Por qué nadie se mete cuando le pega al viejo?


----------



## avioneti (18 Ene 2022)

Parece que la gente está hasta los cojones de nuestros niños. O tal vez así educábamos a nuestros niños que se portaban mal, xddd. 

La primera ostia fue un semiko, cuando se levanto ya no sabía ni donde estaba, le estaban entrando por todos los lados, hubiese marchado y cae sólo unos pasos más allá.


----------



## Nico (18 Ene 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Eso ha sido en España? me cuesta creerlo.




No, ya comentaron tres veces en el hilo que es un vídeo viejo (2 años) y de Rosario, Argentina.

Si miras el taxi verás que está pintado de "negro y amarillo" como es allí.


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Ene 2022)

Nico dijo:


> No, ya comentaron tres veces en el hilo que es un vídeo viejo (2 años) y de Rosario, Argentina.
> 
> Si miras el taxi verás que está pintado de "negro y amarillo" como es allí.



Pues el que abrió el hilo QUE PONGA ESA ACLARACIÓN EN EL PRIMER POST.


----------



## Morkulv (18 Ene 2022)

Joder como he disfrutado viendo la pelea. Mis dieces a ese héroe! Se nota que sabe boxear, el mena es un mierdas al lado de el jajajaja. Que la mame fuerte las hostias que le ha dado!!! Y poco me parece, se merece la muerte ese subser.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (18 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Guarda bien la distancia, mis dieces.



Además de tener mucha técnica para knockear empleando la mínima energía. De todas maneras el mena ya se levanta aturdido por la primera pero el muy monguer vuelve a por mas.

Yo diría que es un puerta de algún garito de alrededor que los conoce.


----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Ene 2022)

Luis Castaño dijo:


> Haciendo click en el enlace y leyendo los comentarios en Twitter parece que fue en Argentina y hace 2 años.



No debería ser necesario hacer todo eso, bastaría con que el OP lo indique en el hilo que ha abierto, en vez de crear confusión.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (18 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Joder como he disfrutado viendo la pelea. Mis dieces a ese héroe! Se nota que sabe boxear, el mena es un mierdas al lado de el jajajaja. Que la mame fuerte las hostias que le ha dado!!! Y poco me parece, se merece la muerte ese subser.



Es lo que ocurre con un hombre y un niñato se pelean. El niñato se va caliente a llorar a mamaita.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (18 Ene 2022)

trichetin dijo:


> No necesito escuchar a la charo de los últimos segundos que toca por la espalda al que ha neutralizado al M.E.N.A. para saber lo que le dijo:
> 
> -"eh!, eh!"



La misma que cuando pegaban al abuelo miro para otro lado. 
Justo por eso yo la robaria como en la pelicula el verano de kikujiro


----------



## butricio (18 Ene 2022)

Bravo

Aunque dudo que esa rata mora haya escarmentado


----------



## Tzadik (18 Ene 2022)

Nutritivo. 

Esta muy bien, el problema es que esta escoria tira de machete sin pensárselo 2 veces y ahí estás MUY JODIDO


----------



## Morkulv (18 Ene 2022)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Por qué nadie se mete cuando le pega al viejo?



Pobrecitooo que son tus niñoooos. Anormal


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (18 Ene 2022)

o no.

Si el abuelo se cae y se rompe la cadera supone una silla de ruedas para el resto de lo poco que le queda de vida, suponiendo un gasto de la ostia.

Pocas ostias le han caido para las que se merece.


----------



## Morkulv (18 Ene 2022)

noseyo dijo:


> Y la gente defendiendo al hijo puta del mens después de verlo atacar a un anciano



Son iguales de sinvergüenzas que el delincuente mena ese. Se merecen de hostias. Como he disfrutado viendo la pelea y eso que ha pasado hace dos años esto


----------



## Herodes Tracatrá (18 Ene 2022)

Héroe sin capa


----------



## bocadRillo (18 Ene 2022)

FAKE
Lo siento


----------



## Pastor Aleman (18 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



¡Grande! Joder hoy no meriendo ya


----------



## MAESE PELMA (18 Ene 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> FAKE
> Lo siento




Ya decía yo.


----------



## Klapaucius (18 Ene 2022)

Un héroe


----------



## Lonchafina (18 Ene 2022)

El mena en el segundo asalto K.O.


----------



## Vorsicht (18 Ene 2022)

Un monumento y una plaza a ese héroe ya!!!!
Propongo crear un crowfounding desde burbuja ya!!!!


----------



## César Borgia (18 Ene 2022)

Más visto que la charito ni es España ni es de ahora.


----------



## Decipher (18 Ene 2022)

No hay sonido pero ya lo pongo yo:

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHH EEEEEEEEEEEEEHHH EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH

Y todos los payasos poniendose en medio. Ni de coña me pongo yo a pegarme por ninguno de esos subnormales.


----------



## Tales90 (18 Ene 2022)

En una sociedad sana le habrían linchado de forma multitudinaria media calle.


----------



## bronx5 (18 Ene 2022)

Muy triste que la gente defienda al mena, o al menos pida clemencia. Vamos mal!!


----------



## CommiePig (18 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> No hay sonido pero ya lo pongo yo:
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHH EEEEEEEEEEEEEHHH EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEH
> 
> Y todos los payasos poniendose en medio. Ni de coña me pongo yo a pegarme por ninguno de esos subnormales.



este sábado, en calle Ledesma (Bilbao) hacia las 22:30 o así

se empiezan a pegar dos tios, resulta que uno de ellos era una SER LUZ, sí, de esos cuya nacionalidad magrebi de origen se Homite en todos los charoinformativos, que había intentado robar a una chica

al final, vino la policía, y se lo llevó


..no falto la charo del batzoki gritando EHHHHH EHHH, pobrecito...


se lo llevaron, ..cena caliente en comisaría, y sale raudo a pagarnos más pensiones

Bilbao la Nuit


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (18 Ene 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Yo no tendría tanta esperanza:
> 
> 1- el yayo huye
> 2- el muletas defiende al Mena
> ...



Numale y Charo debieron recibir también. Justicia divina habría sido.


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Ene 2022)

*Que cosas. Si un moro le roba a un viejo, es un pobre anciano

Pero si la niñorratada española gitanotorera los asesina por cientos de miles con su terrorismo virico, entonces QUE SE JODAN Y SE MUERAN*


----------



## Drogoprofe (18 Ene 2022)

Que alegría!!


----------



## eL PERRO (18 Ene 2022)

Tales90 dijo:


> En una sociedad sana le habrían linchado de forma multitudinaria media calle.



¿A todos los niños rata ultracontagiadores, dices?


----------



## Tanchus (18 Ene 2022)

Un mena ese? Ese no llega ni a menacuajo. Uno "pata negra" saca un cuchillo y le deja al otro allí tirado en un charco de sangre.
Espero que cunda el ejemplo y la gente responda de una puta vez. Si linchasena alguno de vez en cuando, lo mismo no iban por ahí con la desfachatez que van.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (18 Ene 2022)

Yo además veo un Zenkutsu dachi, posición avanzada de Karate


----------



## Dj Puesto (18 Ene 2022)

Con esa calidad parece le pega un par de caricias al mena, igual es que es muy flojito pero al final cae a plomo. 

Eso si se le ven maneras, el hecho de que pegue con la izda en todo momento menos cuando el mena baja la guardia que pega jaw con derecha buen síntoma, mantenerse fuera de reach, buen síntoma, golpes planos y secos sin perder el equilibrio, buen síntoma.

Hasta ahí el análisis técnico, por un vejete pues igual me meto yo quien sabe, pero cosas que se aprenden del vídeo:

-Te saca una navaja el moromierda y sigo apostando por el de los puñetazos pero la cosa se complica , riesgo de lesiones graves ha crecido exponencial.
-Si aparece un canicía duermes en el calabozo y te toca pagarle al moro

Beneficios? Ninguno, ya ves que hasta la víctima se pone de parte del moro al final. Ya digo que por puro sentimentalismo y fervor patriota igual me da por meterme si veo que le pegan a un viejo, si es una mujer y encima veo el más mínimo indicio de que es roja?? Ni de coña, se merecen disfrutar de lo votado.

Pongo las pegas de estas actuación white knight más obvias pero estas situaciones son 0 beneficios y un n.º ilimitado de posibles problemas.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (18 Ene 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Con esa calidad parece le pega un par de caricias al mena, igual es que es muy flojito pero al final cae a plomo.
> 
> Eso si se le ven maneras, el hecho de que pegue con la izda en todo momento menos cuando el mena baja la guardia que pega jaw con derecha buen síntoma, mantenerse fuera de reach, buen síntoma, golpes planos y secos sin perder el equilibrio, buen síntoma.
> 
> ...



El moro era un mierdas, casi que le estaba ganando el señoruco.

Yo me habría metido. Ya lo hice una vez con un niñato de mierda (y éste era español, no olvidemos que tenemos tontos autóctonos) que se puso a discutir con un señor mayor porque se habían enzarzado sus perros.

No me habría metido si llega a ser una charo o una chorti porque esto es lo que votan (en general) y entiendo que les va ese rollo y el BDSM y tal.


----------



## Sinclair (18 Ene 2022)

Hacer justicia sale caro


----------



## Teniente_Dan (18 Ene 2022)

Lugar?


----------



## Segismunda (18 Ene 2022)

Solo deberían venir inmigrantes atractivos y con posibilidad de inserción laboral para aumentar más el precio del papo y empoderarnos. Esto es contrario a la civilización europea.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (18 Ene 2022)

Veo unpost en la página 2 que dice que fue en Argentina. Ya me parecía a mí...


----------



## peterr (18 Ene 2022)

Si ves una pelea huye, sino quieres que sea tu ruina.


----------



## Tales90 (18 Ene 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> ¿A todos los niños rata ultracontagiadores, dices?



A que vienen los ultracongeladores en este hilo?


----------



## nate (18 Ene 2022)

Son costumbres sanas que nuestros niñooooos deben aprender.


----------



## Archimanguina (18 Ene 2022)

Si fuera un mena el gordo estaria muerto, al levantarse le hubiera puesto la cuarta y pal hoyo.

Pero es argentina y no van armados, en ejpaña como dejes qie se levante sin quitarle la chatarra eres hombre muerto.

Lo gracioso es que en españa al gordo le meterian un buen puro por agresiones y el morito bueno quedaria libre por ser menor y marginado sosial.


----------



## NIKK (18 Ene 2022)

Morito guenooooooooooooooooo    .


----------



## Anka Motz (18 Ene 2022)

La "rubia" que se interpone, una follanmoros, supongo....


----------



## manottas (18 Ene 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Poco a poco la cosa está cambiando
> 
> Lo que no hace la policia lo está haciendo el pueblo, es el camino !!



No te creas. Yo veo varios que intentan parar al héroe mientras el mena sigue intentando 'algo' en vez de salir por patas


----------



## loquesubebaja (18 Ene 2022)

Buen jab de derecha.


----------



## ENRABATOR (18 Ene 2022)

Sinclair dijo:


> Hacer justicia sale caro



Cosas de la masonada y demas elites que gobiernan


----------



## Survivorman. (18 Ene 2022)

Eso es Rosario, Santa Fe, Argentina.


No lees ni siquiera lo que subís? @fredesvindo


----------



## pepetemete (18 Ene 2022)

Es que el fulano tenía que haber completado la faena y: meterles una hostia al viejo, al de la muleta y a las dos charos


----------



## Survivorman. (18 Ene 2022)

Violenta pelea en Rosario: un joven le pegó a un anciano y se involucró otro hombre, que desmayó a golpes al agresor


Ocurrió esta mañana en la esquina de la avenida Pellegrini y la calle Corrientes




www.infobae.com





Ni era un robo, ni era un mena, ni era españa.


Era un vendehumoooo!!!


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (18 Ene 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Yo no tendría tanta esperanza:
> 
> 1- el yayo huye
> 2- el muletas defiende al Mena
> ...



Si señor, buena observación. Y con esta gente tarada todavía aún no me explico como no nos ha ido a peor.


----------



## shinobu magiøsa (18 Ene 2022)

cuantas veces van a publicar esta noticia, eh visto el video una docena de veces ya, siempre es la misma noticia pero en diferentes fechas... y el mismo video!


----------



## Cowboy from hell (18 Ene 2022)

charos y progres de mierda gritando ehhhh ehhhhh


----------



## Harricana (18 Ene 2022)

Pero porque no expulsan a esta gentuza de mierda.
Os lo digo porque a las élites les interesa tener sueltas a estas fieras en las calles como forma de control social.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (18 Ene 2022)

Con la ley en la mano se le cae el pelo, porque agrede primero, además, los testigos se pondrán de parte del mena. Lo mejor es dejar que roben y apaleen al viejo, así disfrutará lo votado o aprenderá a quien tiene que votar, y se creará alarma social. Ahora la noticia es que un español ha agredido a un mena, antes era que un mena ha agredido a un viejo. Es durdo, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## yoyoa (18 Ene 2022)

Vox, podría ser la solución para este problema


----------



## Jonny Favourite (18 Ene 2022)

Le ha hecho una limpieza de cutis profesional al follacabras.

Esperemos que al ciudadano ejemplar no le surja ningún problema legal con nuestro rocambolesco sistema judicial.

EXCELSIOR


----------



## Billy Ray (18 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



Dos jabs y un buén derechazo, ese sabe boxeo.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (18 Ene 2022)

Pienso que menos que la muerte no se merece ninguno. Menuda mafia tienen montada con estas alimañas. Cómo nos están saqueando con el chiringuito de los MENAS y para colmo qué seres más despreciables suelen ser, lo más parecido a las manadas de hienas.


----------



## OCALO (18 Ene 2022)

me parece haber visto a la mítica charo acercándose e intentando parar al defensor 


Porque no tiene audio, porque me imagino EH EH EH EH


----------



## Juan Niebla (18 Ene 2022)

le ha faltado patearle la cabeza y la cena completa


----------



## Nicors (18 Ene 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> Con la ley en la mano se le cae el pelo, porque agrede primero, además, los testigos se pondrán de parte del mena. Lo mejor es dejar que roben y apaleen al viejo, así disfrutará lo votado o aprenderá a quien tiene que votar, y se creará alarma social. Ahora la noticia es que un español ha agredido a un mena, antes era que un mena ha agredido a un viejo. Es durdo, pero es lo que hay.



Si fuera tu abuelo,¿ harías lo mismo?


----------



## McRotor (18 Ene 2022)

Valor nutricional equiparable a un cachopo de 2kg...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Ene 2022)

Golpear. Dos patadas en el suelo y abandonar el escenario cargando leches. Todo lo demás sobra. No sabes si va armado o si hay 20 menos más acechando. Golpear y escapar.


----------



## Fermi (18 Ene 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Guarda bien la distancia, mis dieces.



En esta situación la pelea está ganada a poco que sepas lanzar un directo a su cara.


----------



## chortinator (18 Ene 2022)

Lo que tendrian que hacer una vez en el suelo reventarle a patadas joder


----------



## chortinator (18 Ene 2022)

Por cierto ahora vendran los de sos racismo, los progres , jueces por la democracia y demas hijos de la gran puta a llevar ante un juez progre al ciudadano ejemplar.


el enemigo no esta fuera, esta dentro


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (18 Ene 2022)

No sé, a mí me parece que pegan como dos maricas ansiosos de comer polla.
Sin tener ni puta idea, cojo al mena y de una única hostia le arranco la cabeza del tronco.


----------



## Vctrlnz (18 Ene 2022)

mxmanu dijo:


> Poco le ha dado, un palazo en la cabeza es lo que ha faltado y un problema menos



Un hachazo en mitad del cráneo mejor.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Ene 2022)

qué bien pega el cabrón, lo hace facilísimo

y el mena es un cuerpo alambre, si es que no tienen media hostia, por eso suelen ir en grupo o atacar a ancianos


----------



## Torosalvaje (18 Ene 2022)

Si la historia es como dice el título el hombre es un valiente, pero imprudente. Perfectamente podría haber otros compinches cerca que durante la pelea lo navajearan por la espalda yadiós muy buenas.

Edito. Ya veo que es una "feik nius" y que el suceso acaeció en Boluland.


----------



## il banditto (18 Ene 2022)

una perdida de tiempo, mañana ese mena esta dando tirones a viejas otra vez, dos tortas no van a hacer que cambie de vida, la solucion esta en segun cae al suelo engancharle de la cabeza y partirle el cuello como a un pollo, cuando en una semana hayan asesinado a 35 menas tal vez los demas se lo piensen dos veces.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (18 Ene 2022)

Buen crochetazo y buen jab. Buena guardia tambien.


----------



## Morkulv (18 Ene 2022)

McRotor dijo:


> Valor nutricional equiparable a un cachopo de 2kg...



Joder


----------



## remerus (18 Ene 2022)

Que gozada pena que no le arrancará la cabeza a ese moro hijo de puta.


----------



## jeiper (18 Ene 2022)

Titulo en presente, pero la gente va muy fresca para ser enero. No sé Rick...


----------



## Akela 14 (18 Ene 2022)

Gracias al OP por el vídeo, nada más que añadir, la pena es que no le ha dado más. 

Nos tendríamos que enterar donde ha aprendido a pelear así para apuntarnos a ese gimnasio.


----------



## Orgelmeister (18 Ene 2022)

Yo diría que se ha dosificado bastante.

Me da la impresión que si hubiera querido, de la primera guasca ya no se levanta el amego.

Lo lamentable es la Charo como siempre y el viejo, que no ha recibido bastante, le ha faltado comprensión práctica.


----------



## HUROGÁN (18 Ene 2022)

Es muy piadoso ese golpeo , de haberle aplicado su ley habrían de amputarle una mano.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (18 Ene 2022)

No es un MENA, eso ha ocurrido en Rosario (Argentina) no?


----------



## mateww (18 Ene 2022)

No hacía falta llegar a las manos, habría bastado con un spray y un mechero


----------



## trampantojo (18 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



Clases populares para integrar inmigrantes en nuestras costumbres cívicas( a los mayores se les respeta)


----------



## trampantojo (18 Ene 2022)

mateww dijo:


> No hacía falta llegar a las manos, habría bastado con un spray y un mechero



el lanzallamas...un arma muy elegante!!


----------



## ANS² (18 Ene 2022)

a va la pava a meterse en medio cuando todo estaba ya controlado


----------



## trampantojo (18 Ene 2022)

tatenen dijo:


> Quizá es que yo no veo bien, pero me da la sensación de que la gente acaba interfiriendo a favor del mena, incluso el viejo agredido, como interponiéndose para que no golpee al mena. Veo mal o es así?



es el Síndrome de Estocolmo mena-marroquí...algo extraño psicológicamente.


----------



## Hot Monkey Triana (18 Ene 2022)

MAL POR LOS MENAS.
DEBERÌAN APALEAR SOLO A LOS CONEJOS DE BASTIÒN.


----------



## pasapiseroverde (18 Ene 2022)

la pena es que el video es de una agresión en ARGENTINA hace dos años. 

El OP no da lo que promete.


Papelera.


----------



## Noega (19 Ene 2022)

Pena que no llegara a continuacion el flambeador de caras....


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (19 Ene 2022)

una medalla


----------



## Janlee (19 Ene 2022)

Bonita y merecida paliza ¡ Ese caballero sabe pegar . Oss


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (19 Ene 2022)

Ni es en España, ni es un mena, ni es de ahora, leed el hilo del tweet anda.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



200 y pico de thanks y nadie pincha el hilo de twiter.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (19 Ene 2022)

fredesvindo dijo:


>



Pero patealo!! PA-TE-A-LO cuando esté en el suelo copón!!!!


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Ene 2022)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> Yo ahi veo:
> 
> -Un viejo disfrutando lo votado y luego apoyando al mena
> -Un fascista impidiendo a la ciudadania que sientan la multiculturalidad y que no quiere acatar los resultados de las urnas
> ...



Quiero creer que intervienen para que no le de mucho y no se busque un problema encima. Pero siendo NPCs nunca se sabe.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (19 Ene 2022)

Nos tiene que sudar la polla. Ya está bien de puta tercermundicación de mierda.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (19 Ene 2022)

Incorrezto dijo:


> 200 y pico de thanks y nadie pincha el hilo de twiter.



Baaaaah vete a chuparlaaa como nooo...en Hezpaña viogenizada y amariconá va a pasar edto...por los cojones..


----------



## Survivorman. (19 Ene 2022)

Incorrezto dijo:


> 200 y pico de thanks y nadie pincha el hilo de twiter.



Se lo avise hace como 6 paginas atras pero no se da por enterado el compi...


----------



## Matriarca (19 Ene 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Yo no tendría tanta esperanza:
> 
> 1- el yayo huye
> 2- el muletas defiende al Mena
> ...



efectivamente. usted ha captado.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (19 Ene 2022)




----------



## Nefersen (19 Ene 2022)

¿Han detenido ya al anciano y al supremacista blanco agresor?


----------



## Julc (19 Ene 2022)

Morkulv dijo:


> Pobrecitooo que son tus niñoooos. Anormal



¿Pero qué dices hijo de mil putas?


----------



## Lain Coubert (19 Ene 2022)

Fake news. No es un mena, noticia de hace dos años y en Argentina o por ahí.


----------



## patroclus (19 Ene 2022)

Y los demás viejos encerrando al blanco para defender al moro.

El blanco lo ha hecho muy bien, primero le da un recto de derecha, ya con eso el moro ha quedado medio ko. Se levanta pero esta grogui del golpe, lo que sigue es ya un juego de niños, el blanco le da otro recto de derecha y el moro ya no se levanta.


----------



## Henry Hill (19 Ene 2022)

El nivel de subnormales que hay en Burbuja tragándose bulos es increíble. Esto antes tenía más nivel.

Cambia el título retrasado


----------



## vanderwilde (19 Ene 2022)

Eso he pensado yo al ver el vídeo. Ese sabe boxeo, y bien. 

Por desgracia esto es España. Veremos a ver lo que le va a caer encima.


----------



## Henry Hill (19 Ene 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Eso he pensado yo al ver el vídeo. Ese sabe boxeo, y bien.
> 
> *Por desgracia esto es España.* Veremos a ver lo que le va a caer encima.



Si, si claro...
Pues eso, lo dicho...


----------



## Demi Grante (19 Ene 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ahí veis de lo que es capaz un español de bien, motivado y bien alimentado, temblad rojos





hyugaa dijo:


> Poco a poco la cosa está cambiando
> 
> Lo que no hace la policia lo está haciendo el pueblo, es el camino !!





notengodeudas dijo:


> Yo no tendría tanta esperanza:
> 
> 1- el yayo huye
> 2- el muletas defiende al Mena
> ...




Gol de Señor a pase de Paco Gento.

Esta escena es en Argentina, hace un par de años. ¿Acaso pensáis que en España alguien iba a tener huevos para enfrentarse a un Mena? Los únicos que tienen cojones son los gitanos y los extranjeros.

El tío de este video se ve un perjudicado/borracho/drogado. Si fuera un moro agresivo y violento ahí todo dios se hacía el loco.


----------



## McNulty (19 Ene 2022)

KO en el primer asalto. Por eso siempre los menas van en grupitos como las mariconas, solos no te duran nada.


----------



## Paisdemierda (19 Ene 2022)

Ahora llevaran al mena a Cruz Roja para que le hagan unas mamadas no?


----------



## Kolobok (19 Ene 2022)

Coño menuda sociedad de traidores de mierdas, todos salvando el culo al mena. Grande el chaval, vives en un puto manicomio hoy te has dado cuenta. Esos hijos de puta se quieren suicidar.


----------



## Roberto Malone (19 Ene 2022)

@dabuti , @Turgot , @xicomaIo .

Vuestros niños están siendo apalizados. Corred a denunciar a ese megafascista por xenófobo.

Vuestro niño estaba pagando una pensión y ese megafascista franquista le ha agredido. Pobrecito vuestro niño.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Ene 2022)

Además no le quiere dar muy fuerte. En cuanto saca la derecha, el pibe al suelo.

El pibe, porque la escena es en Argentina hace años.


----------



## Henry Hill (19 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> @dabuti , @Turgot , @xicomaIo .
> 
> Vuestros niños están siendo apalizados. Corred a denunciar a ese megafascista por xenófobo.
> 
> Vuestro niño estaba pagando una pensión y ese megafascista franquista le ha agredido. Pobrecito vuestro niño.



Pero *RETRASADO*, ¿ cuántas veces os tienen que decir que el video es de 2020 en Argentina ?


----------



## Roberto Malone (19 Ene 2022)

Henry Hill dijo:


> Pero *RETRASADO*, ¿ cuántas veces os tienen que decir que el video es de 2020 en Argentina ?



No he leido el hilo, multi de mierda.

Venga, al ignore, izmierdoso.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ene 2022)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Baaaaah vete a chuparlaaa como nooo...en Hezpaña viogenizada y amariconá va a pasar edto...por los cojones..





Henry Hill dijo:


> Pero *RETRASADO*, ¿ cuántas veces os tienen que decir que el video es de 2020 en Argentina ?



Es inútil. 
Leen el primer post, ven el vídeo y escriben su autoafirmacion. 

Cero curiosidad intelectual para confirmar fuentes.

Ejemplo de troleo sano





__





Madrid: el general Yagüe perderá su calle.


Madrid: el general Yagüe perderá su calle. "El Ministerio de Defensa no puede estar en una calle dedicada a un genocida". En su programa para los primeros cien días de gobierno, el portavoz del círculo de cultura de Ahora Madrid ha declarado que entre las medidas de "higiene democrática"...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Henry Hill (19 Ene 2022)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Es inútil.
> Leen el primer post, ven el vídeo y escriben su autoafirmacion.
> 
> Cero curiosidad intelectual para confirmar fuentes.



Y el nivel del foro cada vez peor.


----------



## Pantxin (19 Ene 2022)

Costumbres sanas.


----------



## Kbkubito (19 Ene 2022)

Que técnica tiene el colega! Ahora ya se puede dar por bienvenido!
Joder ya era hora que se empiece a reaccionar jostias!


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> No he leido el hilo, multi de mierda.
> 
> Venga, al ignore, izmierdoso.



PUTO FACHA ANALFABETO MANDA AL IGNORE AL QUE LE SEÑALA COMO EL COMEMIERDAS GANACÉNTIMOS QUE ES QUE LE IMPORTA 3 COJONES EL FAKE QUE SEA CON TAL DE GANÁRSELOS.... POR SI A MI NO ME TENÍAS, HIJOPUTA


----------



## Roberto Malone (19 Ene 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> PUTO FACHA ANALFABETO MANDA AL IGNORE AL QUE LE SEÑALA COMO EL COMEMIERDAS GANACÉNTIMOS QUE ES QUE LE IMPORTA 3 COJONES EL FAKE QUE SEA CON TAL DE GANÁRSELOS.... POR SI A MI NO ME TENÍAS, HIJOPUTA



A ver, parásito, que yo no estoy todo el día aquí como vosotros los izmierdorsos parásitos del foro.

No puedo leerme todo el hilo, estoy ocupado. Me meto aquí de rato en rato para distraerme un poco.

Y no me hables de ganacéntimos, parásito, que tú también vives de eso, trafficker izmierdoso de los cojones, aparte de ensuciar y no aportar nada. Recuerda, el analfabeto eres tú.


----------



## Orgelmeister (19 Ene 2022)

Taxis. dijo:


> Esto de los menas parece que se está yendo de madre...
> Vamos a tener que coger un rebaño de estos niñatos delincuentes y meterlos en la Moncloa.



Pero que no sean demasiados, porque formarían macrogranja y llora Garzita.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> A ver, parásito, que yo no estoy todo el día aquí como vosotros los izmierdorsos parásitos del foro.
> 
> No puedo leerme todo el hilo, estoy ocupado. Me meto aquí de rato en rato para distraerme un poco.
> 
> Y no me hables de ganacéntimos, parásito, que tú también vives de eso, trafficker izmierdoso de los cojones, aparte de ensuciar y no aportar nada. Recuerda, el analfabeto eres tú.



O SEA QUE "NO TE LEES EL HILO" PERO TE TRAGAS COMO BUEN FACHA TRAGALEFAS LO QUE SEA SI SIRVE PARA GANARTE LOS CÉNTIMOS, PERO EN CAMBIO SI FUERA UNA DE LAS CAGADAS MONUMENTALES O CORRUPCIÓN DE TUS AMADOS LÍDERES FACHAS SEGURO-SEGURO QUE SOLTARÍAS EL CONSABIDO "NO TE LO CREES", "HABRÍA QUE VERLO", "ESA FUENTE ES UN PERIÓDICO ROJO" O "EL VIDEO SEGURO ESTÁ MANIPULADO", ES ESO?

A OTRO PERRO CON ESE HUESO Y VUELVE A TU CUEVA A SEGUIR ZAMPANDO DORITOS, TONTOLOSCOJONES


----------



## Roberto Malone (19 Ene 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> O SEA QUE "NO TE LEES EL HILO" PERO TE TRAGAS COMO BUEN FACHA TRAGALEFAS LO QUE SEA SI SIRVE PARA GANARTE LOS CÉNTIMOS, PERO EN CAMBIO SI FUERA UNA DE LAS CAGADAS MONUMENTALES O CORRUPCIÓN DE TUS AMADOS LÍDERES FACHAS SEGURO-SEGURO QUE SOLTARÍAS EL CONSABIDO "NO TE LO CREES", "HABRÍA QUE VERLO", "ESA FUENTE ES UN PERIÓDICO ROJO" O "EL VIDEO SEGURO ESTÁ MANIPULADO", ES ESO?
> 
> A OTRO PERRO CON ESE HUESO Y VUELVE A TU CUEVA A SEGUIR ZAMPANDO DORITOS, TONTOLOSCOJONES



No proyectes en mí lo que tú haces, parásito izmierdoso.

Si tú eres un parásito que vives en una cueva, pues muy bien.

Pero sabes qué, nunca aportas nada, solo rebuznas odio siempre que comentas algo. Solo eres una mierda andante cuya existencia solo provoca tristeza y rechazo en los demás.

Ahí se ve tu papel en este foro. Venga, sigue atacando a los 'malvados fachas' para que los parásitos como tú sigan parasitando.

Al ignore. Nos vemos en tu próximo multi, trafficker.


----------



## cacho_perro (19 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> No proyectes en mí lo que tú haces, parásito izmierdoso.
> 
> Si tú eres un parásito que vives en una cueva, pues muy bien.
> 
> ...



YA ERA HORA PUTO FACHA NINI. VUELVE A LLAMAR A XICOMALO Y LOS OTROS MALVADOS ROJOS PARA QUE TE PONGAN OTRO PUTO OWNED DEL RIDÍCULO QUE HAS HECHO SI TIENES COJONES, QUE LA HOSTIA DEL SARDINAZO/ZASCA SE HA OÍDO HASTA EN BERLÍN


----------



## fredesvindo (19 Ene 2022)

Este gobierno esta fastidiando a la gente de bien y nos nos manifestamos porque somos los que estamos trabajando, dando caña para levantar el pais.

Y no queremos problemas con manifestaciones.

Ellos como son vividores, vagos......cuando salga la derecha emezaran a manifestarse porque no saben hacer otra cosa.


----------



## Kbkubito (19 Ene 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Joder si ha tardado en hacerle un knock-out. Casi le pego yo una ostia a la pantalla del ordenador.
> 
> Si todos actuáramos así se acaban los robos por parte de menas y demás gentuza.



Parece que la gente ya no traga mas. Ayer uno flambeado,hoy esto.... y me apuesto a que han pasado mas cositas que no vemos.


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Ene 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> A ver, parásito, que yo no estoy todo el día aquí como vosotros los izmierdorsos parásitos del foro.
> 
> No puedo leerme todo el hilo, estoy ocupado. Me meto aquí de rato en rato para distraerme un poco.
> 
> Y no me hables de ganacéntimos, parásito, que tú también vives de eso, trafficker izmierdoso de los cojones, aparte de ensuciar y no aportar nada. Recuerda, el analfabeto eres tú.



Jonvre, al menos verifica lo que te tragas sin masticar.
No hace falta leer el hilo sólo pinchar el tweet


----------



## cacho_perro (20 Ene 2022)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Jonvre, al menos verifica lo que te tragas sin masticar.
> No hace falta leer el hilo sólo pinchar el tweet



MUCHO LE PIDES TÚ AL NINI ANALFABETO BURBUVOXITO MEDIO, LE BASTA CUALQUIER PORQUERÍA DE SU TERNA PARA BERREAR, ESTÁN DES-EDUCADOS PARA TRAGAR LEFA FACHA SIN MASTICAR NO IMPORTA DE DONDE VENGAN, BORREGOS TONTOS INÚTILES A LOS QUE LES PUEDES COLAR CUALQUIER MIERDA O FAKE NEWS SIN RECHISTAR COMO LA BASURA APROBADA POR DECRETO DE LA ESO QUE SON, INCAPACES DE LEER UN TEXTO MEDIANAMENTE LARGO O COMPROBAR UNA PUTA FUENTE SIN QUE SE LE CAIGAN LAS RETINAS O TE SUELTEN EL CONSABIDO "NO LEO ESA MIERDA/BIBLIA QUE ESO ES DE ROJOS/PERIÓDICO ROJO" Y SE QUEDAN TAN PANCHOS


----------

